# C'MERE DEER and DeltAg Wildlife



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 14, 2007)

Have yall ever heared of this stuff?


The C"MERE DEER is a deer atractant that is suposed to work. I got two bottles for free and as few days as I get to hunt I do not want to use it and it mess up that day.


The DeltAg Wildlife is a product that helps seed greminate faster and have a stronger life. What do yall think? I is a strong product 8 oz per 100 lbs of seed.


All help is appreated,
Zach


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 14, 2007)

Zach.. I have never used C'Meer deer but I have seen a lot of comments on foryms about how it had no impact on the deer neither positive or negitive. Just from the comments i've read, I sure wouldn't be running out to buy any. 

As far as the other stuff.. I've seen it advertised, same TV show as the C'meer deer if i'm not mistaken, and am curious about it as well. 
Probably a post in the food plot section would get responses on taht one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 15, 2007)

i'd save your money and use bowhunters set up.  i think hank parker needs to stick with fishing.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Mar 17, 2007)

I HAVE USED C'MEER DEER AND HAD NO LUCK. MY BROTHER-IN-LAW HAS USED IT WITH RESULTS.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 17, 2007)

I think this may be the first thread I've ever seen with something positive about C'mere deer in it.  Even a blind hawg finds an acorn some time.  I'd say it was more than likely a fluke.  I tried it myself and no response to it whatsoever.  It had no smell to it and appeared to be nothing more than water.  I wouldn't recommend spending money on it either.


----------



## russoutdoors (Mar 17, 2007)

I've used the c'mere deer powder and they are still digging it out where i used it.  The spray is not as effective.  I think its for high population areas.  For the money I would stick with salt suplemants for cows found at most feed and seed stores.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Mar 21, 2007)

I used spray with zero action.  Save your money. I have never heard anything good about it either.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used it too but havent noticed any real results.


----------



## Dub (May 7, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> i'd save your money and use bowhunters set up.  i think hank parker needs to stick with fishing.



Yup....he's not yet quite as bad as his buddy, Jimmy Houston, though.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 11, 2007)

*c'mere deer*

hank must be hurting for money. ive tryied it before. i'd spray gas on the ground before using that stuff again. a big waist of money.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 31, 2007)

*I did the Delta Ag for seed deal*

We had a mild spring, adequate rain. Results? I did not notice any improvement. I'll try it one more season as I have left over powder.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 31, 2007)

My In-laws live in Big Canoe which is over run with deer-- I gave  my Father-in-law some ( commere -deer)to put out as a test ----in sight from his back yard windows---- 00000 results and this is a area where they eat everything in sight that is not  fenced in


----------



## woody10 (Sep 11, 2007)

i put some c'mere deer powder on protein pellets that the deer wouldn't touch and they seemed to eat it up


----------



## high tech. hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You sure deer at that stuff or perhaps a blind hog  

Hank Parker and Jimmy Houston need to stick to fishing this year! 

I hope we don't another hundred posts about C'Mere deer and buck grunts this year


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep save the money although I did have a doe come by the other weekend and give it 4 or 5 licks but then she kept right on going! It surely doesnt work like they say!


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 13, 2007)

I received Delta Agg free at the Turkey Banquet.  Used it on my fall plot this Fall.  We have had perfect rain so far.  In comparison to the other plots on the property.  No difference between my plot treated with Delta agg and those that were not.  Save your money.  

C’Mere Deer smells like grape Gatorade.  Don’t you think so?


----------



## Stalker (Oct 3, 2007)

Our experience was it should be named  C'Ya Deer. We had a feeder we were getting about 20 cam pics a night put C'Ya Deer out and they wouldn't come back. We had the liquid and followed the directions to a tee. Don't know about the powder.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2007)

Even though C'mere Deer seems to cost too much for me and I cannot deal with Hank Parker's strong sales and early sales videos approach, I tested it out with a preconceived mindset of doubts but tried it anyway since I was a bit desperate due to apparent smaller deer populations on our hunting land.  To my surprise after spraying the liquid on green vegetation in front of trail cameras, the deer seemed to really tear up the ground and eat up all the sprayed vegetation with more deer pictures than usual to back it up.  Since it appears too expensive for my taste, I have not bought more.  If anyone gets any, make sure you get the concentrated options.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought some c'mere deer at a yard sale.The concentrate for $3.He had about a hundred bottles.
I told the guy about all the comments negative comments I've read here.He told me that his brother was in on the development of c'mere deerand that where Hank messed up was in the mass production.
He said when his brother was making it,the product would sit for several months before it was tested.He believes that when Hank mass produced it,it wasn't allowed to age.
The stuff I bought from him was 2 years old,I have a big patch of green briar to test it on........we'll see


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Friend of ours said a guy he knows uses it for stump removal  I guess he put the liquid stuff on the stump and the deer tore that thang up  Sounds like a good landscaping tool of nothin else


----------

